# Samsung SSD 840 - Pro oder normal?



## Goldschlappi (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich überlege schon etwas länger mir eine SSD zu holen und würde da am liebsten eine Samsung 840 nehmen. Im Moment habe ich noch keine SSD und würde dies gerne jetzt nachholen 
Ich hole mir dann warscheinlich die 256GB Version (ich weis nicht, ob das vielleicht doch zu viel ist und eine 128 GB reicht, obwohl ich damit gerne ein paar Jahre mit Leben will  ), weil ich dort mein OS und alle meine Programme drauf haben möchte. 

Der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden wurde ja schon von PCGH verglichen (Samsung SSD 840 Basic: Test der 250-GB-SSD - So gut wie die Pro?) und da spricht mich die Längerelebensdauer (Aufgrund der Art des Flashspeichers) und die schnellere Schreibgeschwindigeit. Und hier kommen wir zu meinem Punkt, welchen ich gerne aufgeklärt haben möchte:
Ich arbeite viel mit Videobearbeitung und deswegen weis ich nicht, ob mir die schnellere Schreibgeschwindigkeit im Gegensatz zur basic Edition einen spürbaren Vorteil verschafft? Wäre ja schon cool, wenn es meinen guten Vorteil bringt 

Der Aufpreis für eine Pro liegt ja ca. bei 50€.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir die Entscheidung erleichtert 

MfG Goldschlappi


----------



## Hardrunner (15. Januar 2013)

Habe beide.. Unterschied ist im Alltagsbetrieb quasi nicht spürbar.. Maximal messbar.
Würde Basic empfehlen - Die höhrere Schreibgeschwindigkeit wirst du wegen anderen Flaschenhälsen und nicht ausnutzenden Programmen nicht nutzen können. Betreibe selbst Videokonvertierung und kann leider keine Verbesserung bestätigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2013)

Die non-pro reicht massig aus. Den Unterschied der beiden bemerkst du niemals ohne einen Benchmark auszuführen


----------



## Goldschlappi (15. Januar 2013)

Also sollte ich mir die Basic holen. Soll ich mir die normale oder die All in One holen? Brauch man das, was für 12€ in diesem Packet ist?

"Das Upgrade-Kit umfasst zusätzlich zur SSD 840:

    3,5 Zoll Einbaurahmen
    Zusätzliche Befestigungsschrauben für die Halterung
    SATA-Kabel
    USB-SATA-Kabel
    Installations-Software
    Anleitung zum Einbauen
    Garantie"

Quelle: Samsung 840 Series All-in-One Installation Kit interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2013)

Das brauchste alles nicht sofern du noch ein SATA-Kabel übrig hast. Der Rest ist nicht nötig.

Installieren muss man ne SSD nicht mit irgendeiner Software, einbauen kann man die in jedem mittelmäßigen Gehäuse sowieso als genormtes 2,5'' Laufwerk (und wenn nicht legste sie aufn Boden oder klebst sie an die Wand, der SSD ist das völlig egal da sich nix drin bewegt), die Anleitung ist "Stromkabel dran, SATA-Kabel dran, fertig" ums überspitzt zu sagen.

Das Paket da ist in meinen Augen Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Goldschlappi (15. Januar 2013)

Ok, aber was ich seltsam finde ist der Punkt mit der Garantie...
Hat man keine Garantie, wenn man nicht das All in One Packet holt? xDDD
Oder worauf soll das bezogen sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Januar 2013)

Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, vielleicht hat man bei dem Paket ein Jahr länger oder sowas, dass es ohne das Paket aber gar keine gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Die 840er Basic hat wenn ich mich recht entsinne 3 Jahre Garantie (die Pro Variante 5 Jahre), unabhängig von so nem Paket.

EDIT:



			
				Samsung schrieb:
			
		

> Samsung Electronics GmbH, Am Kronberger Hang 6 65824 Schwalbach  übernimmt bei nachgewiesenem Garantieanspruch (Kaufbeleg mit Datum und  Seriennummer) gegenüber Endkunden, Wiederverkäufern und Distributoren in  Deutschland, für die von Samsung Electronics GmbH, IT Storage –  Division verkauften SSDs, SDs, microSDs, externe Festplatten &  externe Laufwerke folgende Garantie:
> Zeigt sich während der Garantiezeit ein Herstellungs- oder  Verarbeitungsfehler, der nicht den gültigen Samsung  Gerätespezifikationen entspricht, gewährt Samsung eine der folgenden  Leistungen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldschlappi (16. Januar 2013)

Und wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit wegen dem TLC aus?
Das ist eigentlich jetzt mein letzter Punkt, der mich vom sofortigen Kauf abhält xD


----------



## WTSHNN (16. Januar 2013)

Der Verschleiß bei modernen SSDs ist längst nicht so hoch wie man teilweise hört. Es dauert schon ein paar Jahre bei internsiver Nutzung, bis die Chips langsam verschleißen.


----------



## Goldschlappi (16. Januar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt also die 840 Basic 250GB geholt 
Freu mich schon auf die Leistungssteigerung 

Danke an euch!


----------



## Westcoast (17. Januar 2013)

viel spaß mit der samsung 840.


----------

